# Tomorrow



## LoveDogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Tomorrow I put my dog to sleep. My husband and I decided that it is the day. I keep thinking there just might be something more I can do. He paces all night panting, can't seem to get comfortable, when I take him to do his business outside he can only sand a few minutes and he falls down. The winter took a toll on him. We have stairs that lead to every entrance to the house and when he attempts to come back inside he is unable to do so. I end up having to help him up the stairs but if I touch his bottom he's in obvious pain. The thing is, when he finally warms up in the house he will grab his favorite toy and squeak it a few times and will put it on my lap so he still has the desire to play but it never lasts long. His bone is fractured from an accident when he was a little guy. This is just breaking my heart.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I am very sorry  I know the pain and it's absolutely heartbreaking, but it truly is the kindest thing to keep them from suffering. At least you have one last day to enjoy everything to the fullest with him. I wish you peace and strength for both today and tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Hello LoveDogs,

This is such a difficult time and a really hard decision to make. They give us everything they have and ask for so little in return. I hope that you take some comfort in doing that one last favor for your friend. Be strong and show him there is nothing to fear from crossing the bridge. Then have a good cry and keep the memories strong. As long as you keep a special place in your heart for him he will never be truly gone.

Sincerely,

Michael


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about your poor guy's suffering. Its very difficult to let go and deciding the right time. It sounds like that time is here. I think the only thing you can do is give him as much love and comfort as possible. My thoughts are with you during this difficult time.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

You are certainly in my thoughts and prayers during this tough time


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*So Sorry*

Peace be with you


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I am so sorry!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am thinking of you today. Certainly sounds like you are doing the right thing. I feel for you.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Bridget said:


> I am thinking of you today. Certainly sounds like you are doing the right thing. I feel for you.


Same here. A very tough day for sure but you are not alone.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

The hardest thing in the world - and the most unselfish - is to let go. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

It's so very very tough....there's no easy way to say goodbye but what you are doing now is the most compassionate act you could possibly do...no matter how much it breaks your heart....stay strong for your pooch.

SuperG


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Thinking of you today.. love and prayers send your way..


----------

